# Stealth Attic cabinet plans



## DownSouth34 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello all,

Well, I am about to start a grow journal here with you guys and it will be my first so I wanted to let you guys take a "look" at my cabinet. I only had 2 concerns and upon reading the DIY forum, 1 was put to rest.  The only problem I have left is controlling the heat in the cabinet. The dimensions are 3ft L, 4ft H, 2ft W.  It will be a micro-grow, so I will be using CFL's (6 to 8), prolly 3 plants and of course some circulation fans. Bagseeds will be the item on the menu (so if i screw up...meh)

I do live in Alabama so I still have about a month and a half left of mid 80 to high 80/low 90 temps. I want to build the box, then build in insulation around the box except in 3 spots (4/6 inch intake and exhaust holes, and the port hatch door I will have on the front.) I'm an amatuer carpenter at best, so hopefully it won't look too ghetto. For intake i'm gonna put a "Y" connector onto an existing AC line that goes into the guest bedroom, and duct it over to the box. The exhaust can go 1 or 2 places. Either I can dump it into the attic ( there is a passive vent on the top of my roofline, which I would need a 12ft ladder to get to) or I could dump it outside into my backyard. I plan on either making the chickenwire/charcoal DIY scrubber in the DIY section or getting an Odor sock ( anyone know if these work and how long they last if they do?) Temps here lately are mid to high 80's during the day and about 70 as a low  at night, but with the hurricanes in the gulf, it could get a little cooler for a bit. Thanks in advance to all your feedback. If you guys think it is doable, I am going to go get the materials and start. Hopefully the journal will be up in the next week or so.


----------



## DownSouth34 (Sep 11, 2008)

if i kept the airflow up, would it be possible for me to maintain 75 to 80 degree temps? Anyone with experience in attic grows?


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i think it would be possible if you were to grow in a attic now would be the time since we are heading in to fall.but then i would just woory about the later months when the temp relly starts to drop.im a florida boy so im not shure how cold it gets in alabama in  winter


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 11, 2008)

pics please  and don't u think it would smell a little?


----------



## DownSouth34 (Sep 11, 2008)

Risk: Well, bama is pretty crazy with it's weather, specially in the past 5 years. Our fall really doesn't start till into mid october with "fall" like temps all the time ( mid to high 50's at night/ mid 60's to mid 70's during the day) I plan on putting at least 4 inches of insulation all around the box except for the small areas i make for the intake and exhaust and small door.  I'll be running 75 degree inside air into the box and can put a heater/fan combo in there hooked up to a temp. switch to hold the temp if need be. 

SirSmokes: I'm sure it would smell, but i'll be using the activated charcoal filter in the DIY section or an Odor sock from a hydro store, like i had stated in my original post. Should take care of the odor as long as the vacuum created by my exhaust is strong enough.  Here is a paint of the box as best i can draw...note the color choice 8). 

View attachment Room.bmp


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds good to me bro i plan on doing the same kinda thing when me and the famley move up north next spring.but im planning on haveing a basement to work with.then just wall off a back corner insulat the inside hopefuly

but anyways good luck keep us updated


----------



## DownSouth34 (Sep 11, 2008)

Risk: Man I wish i had a basement to work with, would make this so much easier without the fluctuating temps. I do have a storage house out back, but the whole detached structure with heat signatures makes me uneasy.  Gonna try to get that grow journal up and running hopefully in the next week or so, I can't wait too much longer to start or i risk going into mid to late december. Gonna go eat lunch, take it easy all.


----------



## DownSouth34 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have one last question that came up while i was browsing in Lowe's for all my supplies (on a side note, Lowes > Home Depot hardcore).  Which wood should I use for the construction of my box.  I will be putting in insulation around it, but is there a wood that is natuarlly more insulative (word?) than others? Prices were about 11 to 15 bucks a sheet for most of the woods. MDF caught my eye cause I had used to to build a speaker box for my car when I turned 16. Once I pick my wood I will start building my grow cabinet this weekend. Any advice would really be appreciated.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 12, 2008)

ur idea sounds pretty good bro i was thinkn bout an attic grow at first, and decided it would be to hard to keep the temps regular and didnt wanna climb up and down everyday lol. and ya risk dont u hate how every where in florida if you put a shovel like a foot into the ground you see water! i would love a basement


----------



## Tater (Sep 12, 2008)

Do not just exhaust into your attic the temperature difference between your attic and the air from the exhaust will cause condensation which will in turn lead to possible water damage on your interior or worst case scenario mold which could kill you.


----------



## DownSouth34 (Sep 12, 2008)

Toke: Thanks man, I am really looking forward to it. Driving to ATL tomarrow to buy some of mats I can't get here in Bama.  Fox Farm goodies, Exhaust fan, maybe an Odor Sock ( anyone know if one of these would knock out any unwanted smell?) 

Tater: You are very right I will have to come up with something better, other than attaching a drip bucket to the end of the exhaust. I may just make a cut into the AC line coming into my Man Room on the 2nd floor and put a T hookup and piggy back it into my room. I won't complain too much at the smell of success *)


----------



## Tater (Sep 12, 2008)

lol neither would I my friend, good luck in your adventure if you have anymore questions (informed ones are always nice) drop us a line and I'm sure someone would be glad to help.  Remember the more you put into it the more you get out.  Take it from someone who learned the hard way, get yourself set up and have everything working, especially your ventilation, before you pop your seeds.  I hope you never have to experience the headaches I went through.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 13, 2008)

fang tater so venting into the attic is rle bad? like its positively a bad thing


----------

